# Stonehaven at 4noggins.com 1 bag, 2 tins per



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Get 'em now! 6PM EST


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I got in for a bag. I ran out a few months ago.


EDIT:Wow.....and just like that, its gone again.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Woohoo! I got me a bag! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Only tins of Stoney left, now Penzance bags are available!

(I know this behavior is sick.)


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

CWL said:


> Only tins of Stoney left, now Penzance bags are available!
> 
> (I know this behavior is sick.)


I have never seen Stoney in a Tin. Anyway they are out of stock as of 5:12 CST and they don't answer the phone either. Just as well I guess I have bought enough tobacco lately.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Yup it's true ...


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> I have never seen Stoney in a Tin. Anyway they are out of stock as of 5:12 CST and they don't answer the phone either. Just as well I guess I have bought enough tobacco lately.


Sorry, are right, it was Penzance in the tins. Got too excited while typing.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

the gods do not smile upon me today.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad you guys got your hands on some. Truth be told I'm glad I was able to score mine from Cup o' Joes so I wasn't tempted. I haven't been a big fan of 4noggins since he posted that rude comment about the Tarlers on his website during the Jack Knife Plug frenzy.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

So what is in this Stonehaven that makes it so rare? Or do they purposely release it in small quantity to keep demand up?


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

The Stonehaven was out by the time I saw it, just as well. There is still some Penzance, but I'll refrain from buying any. I'd be interested in trying them, especially the Penzance, I like a good English. However, there are plenty of good tobaccos out there and I'm not interested in getting into one that will be hard to find. In a year or two when either the demand has died down or the supply has caught up with demand I may give them a try. Until then, I'll stick with other brands' English blends, Esoterica Margate (good stuff), and I really want to try the Esoterica Pembroke.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> So what is in this Stonehaven that makes it so rare? Or do they purposely release it in small quantity to keep demand up?


It is very good pipe tobacco, but most of the demand comes from the fact that there is very little of it. The rarity is probably from a finite amount of certain tobaccos plus the required curing time of the leaf, all adds to rarity. People always want what they can't have (myself included).

I think you were asking about high-end tobaccos before? For pipes, it isn't like Cubans or so-called vintage cigars, which can always be had if you are willing to spend the money... and planters are clearing away more lands in Latin America to grow more. Pipe tobacco is produced in very small amounts (compared to cigarettes and cigar tobaccos) and there is no real economic reason for planters to grow more.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> The Stonehaven was out by the time I saw it, just as well. There is still some Penzance, but I'll refrain from buying any. I'd be interested in trying them, especially the Penzance, I like a good English. However, there are plenty of good tobaccos out there and I'm not interested in getting into one that will be hard to find. In a year or two when either the demand has died down or the supply has caught up with demand I may give them a try. Until then, I'll stick with other brands' English blends, Esoterica Margate (good stuff), and I really want to try the Esoterica Pembroke.


But Penzance is so damn yummy yum. hwell:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> The Stonehaven was out by the time I saw it, just as well. There is still some Penzance, but I'll refrain from buying any. I'd be interested in trying them, especially the Penzance, I like a good English. However, there are plenty of good tobaccos out there and I'm not interested in getting into one that will be hard to find. In a year or two when either the demand has died down or the supply has caught up with demand I may give them a try. Until then, I'll stick with other brands' English blends, Esoterica Margate (good stuff), and I really want to try the Esoterica Pembroke.


You will always be able to find Margate & Pembroke at any time, and there's still Penzance available at 4noggins...

If you have never seen Penzance and seen how the shiny black flakes gain that white crystallization, or how it crumbles into your pipe... then there's the smoke itself...

(like I said, I'm sick, I need help!)


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> Glad you guys got your hands on some. Truth be told I'm glad I was able to score mine from Cup o' Joes so I wasn't tempted. I haven't been a big fan of 4noggins since he posted that rude comment about the Tarlers on his website during the Jack Knife Plug frenzy.


I'm not privy to the comments that you're referring to, but 4Noggins has been nothing but a class act as far as I'm concerned. I would have no trouble whatsoever referring them to anyone.

I have called several times, and spoken to him in person, and he has given me excellent advice as a new smoker. He has recommended many things to me that has made my enjoyment of the pipe soo much better.

He has even thrown in free things in to my order. I called and asked him about the Stonehaven & Penzance when I heard it was going to be released. He said he wanted as many people as possible to get a chance at the stock when it came in. That's why he restricted it to a bag per person.

:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:

He is also very friendly to us Canucks.

Cheers to you 4Noggins!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I know that 4noggins is the preferred vendor for many pipe smokers and that they give good service. I have ordered from them myself in the past and had no problems with the order. However, when JKP was in short supply he posted a message on the JKP page that he'd have more in stock when Craig and Patty decided to put in a full days work (and the way I am paraphrasing him is less rude than his actual wording, which I don't remember precisely but I am going to err on the side of caution here.) Not only was this statement unprofessional and rude, but it was also ignorant as well. The amount of JKP produced at first was largely determined by estimated need communicated to C&D by smokingpipes.com and of course you can't just "work harder" to produce pipe tobacco, it has to be aged, etc. Craig and Patty are two classy individuals who have contributed a great deal the the pipe smoking community over the years and deserve better than this. Most pipe smokers I know are gentlemen and I prefer to order from a vendor who is one as well. I realize that this is my personal opinion and that others may disagree, but I stand by my statement.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, I remember seeing that comment fm 4nogs and thought it was quite unprofessional. I believe I screen printed it at the time and saved it somewhere on my PC because it was so unique to see something like that.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Out of stock now Damn it!

Esoterica: Stonehaven 8oz.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> I know that 4noggins is the preferred vendor for many pipe smokers and that they give good service. I have ordered from them myself in the past and had no problems with the order. However, when JKP was in short supply he posted a message on the JKP page that he'd have more in stock when Craig and Patty decided to put in a full days work (and the way I am paraphrasing him is less rude than his actual wording, which I don't remember precisely but I am going to err on the side of caution here.) Not only was this statement unprofessional and rude, but it was also ignorant as well. The amount of JKP produced at first was largely determined by estimated need communicated to C&D by smokingpipes.com and of course you can't just "work harder" to produce pipe tobacco, it has to be aged, etc. Craig and Patty are two classy individuals who have contributed a great deal the the pipe smoking community over the years and deserve better than this. Most pipe smokers I know are gentlemen and I prefer to order from a vendor who is one as well. I realize that this is my personal opinion and that others may disagree, but I stand by my statement.


Is it possible he was just kidding around? The pipe community also seems like a close knit group of people?.....


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Questioning ones work ethic and integrity is not a joke I find funny. Especially when it is about their business and livelihood.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I know that 4noggins is the preferred vendor for many pipe smokers and that they give good service. I have ordered from them myself in the past and had no problems with the order. However, when JKP was in short supply he posted a message on the JKP page that he'd have more in stock when Craig and Patty decided to put in a full days work (and the way I am paraphrasing him is less rude than his actual wording, which I don't remember precisely but I am going to err on the side of caution here.) Not only was this statement unprofessional and rude, but it was also ignorant as well. The amount of JKP produced at first was largely determined by estimated need communicated to C&D by smokingpipes.com and of course you can't just "work harder" to produce pipe tobacco, it has to be aged, etc. Craig and Patty are two classy individuals who have contributed a great deal the the pipe smoking community over the years and deserve better than this. Most pipe smokers I know are gentlemen and I prefer to order from a vendor who is one as well. I realize that this is my personal opinion and that others may disagree, but I stand by my statement.


I do not know much about Craig and Patty, but I do agree with this statement, which is why when I saw that statement under JKP on 4noggins I vowed to never order anything from 4noggins, even if it was something that I wanted badly and no one else had it.

And as a retailer, you don't post something like that as a joke. Not only that, this isn't the first time I have heard of this kind of stuff about 4noggins. I have heard the nightmares about their customer service and the rudeness that comes out of them, and I refuse to put myself in a position where I may possibly end up having the same problem.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> I do not know much about Craig and Patty, but I do agree with this statement, which is why when I saw that statement under JKP on 4noggins I vowed to never order anything from 4noggins, even if it was something that I wanted badly and no one else had it.
> 
> And as a retailer, you don't post something like that as a joke. Not only that, this isn't the first time I have heard of this kind of stuff about 4noggins. I have heard the nightmares about their customer service and the rudeness that comes out of them, and I refuse to put myself in a position where I may possibly end up having the same problem.


Never used them before. Never knew any of these things. Whoa.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Out of stock now Damn it!
> 
> Esoterica: Stonehaven 8oz.


:frown: Had to settle for the tins. out:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Out of stock now Damn it!
> 
> Esoterica: Stonehaven 8oz.


Damn it!! is right.

I knew this was going to happen today. Just as I got to work today this message was posted. maybe one day I'll get my hands on a bowl full to try or a bag to pass to around. I just hope I don't miss out SG Squadron Leader once that's released again. really want to try that stuff too...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Cadillac said:


> Is it possible he was just kidding around? The pipe community also seems like a close knit group of people?.....


Well, since I started all this I felt I should say a few more words. I agree with you, the pipe community is close knit, which is probably why his website post bothered me so much. Craig and Patty have been so kind to so many newbies who call them and whom they talk to for a half an hour just to help them select a beginners sampler. They are represent pipes and pipe smoking in the best way. And to be honest, I really don't think he was kidding. The tone was pretty nasty, not like a friend joking with a friend. I really wish I had the exact text. I think he was sick and tired of getting calls from people asking why he didn't have more JKP and he boiled over. I'm basing this feeling on a few of the threads he's become involved with here.

To be honest, he seems to be sort of a Jekyll and Hyde character. Many people seem to have positive interactions with him, and others report very unpleasant encounters. It seems if you disagree with him or call him out on something he tends to react in ways that some find unprofessional. There was a thread last summer that demonstrates this pretty well. I don't want to post a link to a nasty, closed thread, but you can search on 4noggins if you want to read it.

While much of the thread was just a reasoned disagreement about consignment sales and the pricing of hard to find tobacco, where many people actually supported and defended 4noggins, it degenerated to the point where he got into some back and forth personal attacks with a member and they both had to be called into check by a mod and the thread had to be closed. You just don't see this sort of thing with the other vendors. In my wildest dreams I couldn't imagine anyone from smokingpipes behaving that way, for example.

Anyway, up until the incident with the Tarlers I was willing to give him the benefit of the doubt. We all have bad days and get steamed and say or post things we regret. But the Tarler thing was the straw that broke the camel's back for me. Others can, and do obviously, disagree and I'm sure he won't be losing any sleep over losing my business. I in no way intend this post to be an attack on anyone who does like to do business with him. Whatever works for someone, works for someone and we all have our own opinions on these things. My original post was really just intended as an off hand comment on my own weakness of character and that I was glad I had already found some Stonehaven so I wasn't tempted to buy some for 4noggins when, for the reasons I've explained, I had decide not to do business with them any longer. I really did not mean to stir this whole hornet's nest up again.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

drats I missed Stony again.... well hoping my local B&M get some. or maybe Mars will have theirs up soon 
troy


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Damn John, I just read all about it in the past threads.

I can understand why you wouldn't want to be stirring up an old pot.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

User Name said:


> Damn John, I just read all about it in the past threads.
> 
> I can understand why you wouldn't want to be stirring up an old pot.


You got it. This is a sleeping dog that is best left snoozing. We've got pipes and pipe tobacco and the joys of puffing to talk about.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Sarge said:


> Damn it!! is right.
> 
> I knew this was going to happen today. Just as I got to work today this message was posted. maybe one day I'll get my hands on a bowl full to try or a bag to pass to around. I just hope I don't miss out SG Squadron Leader once that's released again. really want to try that stuff too...


I don't know how bad you want to try it, but pipestuds got a consignment tin from 2001 for $28.

Pipestuds Consignment Shop

Squadron Leader was one of the first tinned blends I ever tried. I didn't really like it that much then, but I've grown quite fond of a number of English blends as my smoking taste buds have developed so I'll probably give it another go next time it comes around. I love the name and tin art. $28 is to rich for my blood though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

SmoknTaz said:


> :frown: Had to settle for the tins. out:


Maybe i am better off i might try it and really like it! Then i would have another monkey on my back! lol


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> Well, since I started all this I felt I should say a few more words. I agree with you, the pipe community is close knit, which is probably why his website post bothered me so much. Craig and Patty have been so kind to so many newbies who call them and whom they talk to for a half an hour just to help them select a beginners sampler. They are represent pipes and pipe smoking in the best way. And to be honest, I really don't think he was kidding. The tone was pretty nasty, not like a friend joking with a friend. I really wish I had the exact text. I think he was sick and tired of getting calls from people asking why he didn't have more JKP and he boiled over. I'm basing this feeling on a few of the threads he's become involved with here.
> 
> To be honest, he seems to be sort of a Jekyll and Hyde character. Many people seem to have positive interactions with him, and others report very unpleasant encounters. It seems if you disagree with him or call him out on something he tends to react in ways that some find unprofessional. There was a thread last summer that demonstrates this pretty well. I don't want to post a link to a nasty, closed thread, but you can search on 4noggins if you want to read it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining....


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

My timing was way off for trying Stonehaven this time around - maybe next time dear pipe gods.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Proof that it does exist!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats Adam


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

dmgizzo said:


> Congrats Adam


Lol. Sorry about that. I was kinda excited.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

dmgizzo said:


> Congrats Adam


Ready for a tasty? 
:hungry:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Today must be the day. My bag from Cup o Joes also arrived and I got an email confirmation from Mars that 2 bags shipped. All is right with the world


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I missed the boat on the stoney John. oh well always the next time it arrives say another lifetime hahhaha
enjoy your stony John 
troy


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

What was the timeframe between the last time Stonehaven was available and this past opportunity?

How long will I probably be waiting until my vendor "corrects" my order?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

My guess would be sometime this fall...


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

User Name said:


> Ready for a tasty?
> :hungry:


No doubt :high5:


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Adam said:


> Lol. Sorry about that. I was kinda excited.


Actually I was quite serious. I have mucho tobacco and more cigars than I can shake a stick at. A generous BOTL is sending me a sample of some Stoney but even if that wasn't the case I am amazingly patient.

At the same time I am genuinely happy for everyone who was able to get an order in, it's like finding out one of your friends won the lottery, or has a date with a supermodel, you know something like that.

Cheers to everyone who had the good fortune to cash the golden ticket this time around ! :high5:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

dmgizzo said:


> Actually I was quite serious. I have mucho tobacco and more cigars than I can shake a stick at. A generous BOTL is sending me a sample of some Stoney but even if that wasn't the case I am amazingly patient.
> 
> At the same time I am genuinely happy for everyone who was able to get an order in, it's like finding out one of your friends won the lottery, or has a date with a supermodel, you know something like that.
> 
> Cheers to everyone who had the good fortune to cash the golden ticket this time around ! :high5:


This is my first experience with the Stone, and I was hoping the hype was true. I haven't had a chance to light any yet, but when I cracked the bag to start jarring, I think I put the bag to my nose for a good 30 seconds or more. Smells sooooo ridiculously good. Can't wait for the kid to head to bed so I can sit outside with a bowl. If it tastes 10% as good as it smells, I'll be in heaven, lol.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

It's not for everyone. I have read some reviews of people who just didn't care for it. Like people always say, tobacco if very subjective and what I like someone else may not. Much like the lakeland topping. G&H is very successful and no matter how many people say it tastes soapy and bad there is another who buys it by the truckload, keeping them in business.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Adam said:


> This is my first experience with the Stone, and I was hoping the hype was true. I haven't had a chance to light any yet, but when I cracked the bag to start jarring, I think I put the bag to my nose for a good 30 seconds or more. Smells sooooo ridiculously good. Can't wait for the kid to head to bed so I can sit outside with a bowl. If it tastes 10% as good as it smells, I'll be in heaven, lol.


Just don;t keep us hangin bro, let us know either way what you thought.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Max_Power said:


> What was the timeframe between the last time Stonehaven was available and this past opportunity?
> 
> How long will I probably be waiting until my vendor "corrects" my order?


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

dmgizzo said:


> Just don;t keep us hangin bro, let us know either way what you thought.


Will do. Will hopefully be later this evening. I just wish I was able to have gotten my Puff 2011 Meer in time for this event.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

sounds7 said:


>


HA! That's some pretty funny stuff.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

envy of everyone who got their bags of stony, but still happy for everyone who got a bag.
No problem I still have heaps and heaps of blends I haven't tried, soo will keep a look out for stony. maybe my local B&M will get some 
troy


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Well I just finished my first bowl of my fresh and green Stonehaven. First of all, this "review" is by someone that has no idea really about what he is talking about... Just FYI...

First thing upon lighting, I got the good ol VA taste of sweetness, but nothing anything different than an Escudo or Dunhill Flake, which are both great. As it progresses, you get a bit more of a, pardon my missusing the term, twang. All while staying with a mellow and smooth sweetness. And after a bit, just a smidge of smokiness comes through from the Burley I'm assuming. Constantly changing up slightly back and forth from sweet to smoky and back again, with that small bit of twang holding through.
I wasnt able to finish the bowl, because I had some trouble keeping it lit, and after tamping a few times I plugged my pipe, and tried to unplug, re-tamp, and then tip to remove ash. When I tipped, the whole bowl dropped... Apparantly I did a crap job of tamping, lol.
Final word on it for my first time, I loved it. I can only imagine how it'll get better after sitting in jars for a while. I can see already why it's so hard to find and people grab it so fast. Stuff is great. 

So now a question for the more experienced, does what I tasted sound like what y'all have had in the past? I'm only a few months deep in pipe smoking, and my palate is pretty far from what most reviewers would have, and I'm sure I'm missing some nuances that I hope I'll pick up in time.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds to me like you didn't let it dry out. It comes out of the pouch very, very moist. Take a bowl full out before work and let it sit out until after dinner. I wouldn't be surprised if you tasted something completely different. Probably for the better, because it won't be turning all that moisture to steam. Also run a pipe cleaner down your stem a couple times while smoking to clean out some of the excess moisture.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes, it was indeed very moist. There was a lot of gurgle going on in the 30 minutes or so I had with it. I'll try drying it out a bit next time I get into it. Thanks!


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Go get yourself a new corncob from your local drug store and smoke some more stonehaven. You will a true taste of the magic. I like to let a flake sit out over night. You may want to do an Everclear cleaning on your pipe.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

My favorite way to enjoy Stonehaven is bone dry, rubbed out to shag, and in a clay pipe. My experience with Stonehaven is all about the burley.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Sam_Wheat said:


> Go get yourself a new corncob from your local drug store and smoke some more stonehaven. You will a true taste of the magic. I like to let a flake sit out over night. You may want to do an Everclear cleaning on your pipe.


The pipe I used was one I had gotten in a trade a couple months ago and first thing I did to it was give it the Everclear treatment. It's been sitting since then, so that was already done before.


----------

